# 9/27/08 A-Pre-Ski GTG at The Pugs



## Philpug (Aug 30, 2008)

_You might have seen this over at Epic or Divas, AZ'ers are included_

When: 9/27/08 4:00 till Last Chair

Why: a-Pre Season pre tune up. You need to wear something ski related such as goggles, ski related T-shirt, Nastar Medals (no ski boots, I have hardwood floors and lots of stairs). 

We will have ski porn showing, ski-porn are ski movies, nothing X rated about them, we do not want to scare the s/o's. New stuff like Push and vintage movies like Time waits for Snowman. We will also have a special viewing on Winter Equinox. 

Spouses ARE invited, so you can show them that the people you talk to on line are semi sane.

You are welcome to bring either drinks or a dish even something to toss on the grill. (shoot me a PM with what you are going to bring. We don't want 5 people bringing potato salad, but 5 people bringing steaks is OK. Same with 5 people bringing scotch )

PM me for directions


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 30, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> PM me for directions




...errr...what state do you live in? :flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

I might be down for it...I'll PM you as it gets closer..


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 30, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> ...errr...what state do you live in? :flag:



I'm pretty sure Phil lives in Pennsylvania, near Philly.  But I'll let him tell you that.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 30, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I'm pretty sure Phil lives in Pennsylvania, near Philly.  But I'll let him tell you that.



I only go to Amish Country.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I only go to Amish Country.



That's usuallyb where I go parking lot pimping..


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

Wife and the little ones are at Disney leaving that day.. 
I'm stuck home with the 13y/o.  If I can manage to get him to sleep over one of his friends houses then I'll make an appearance.   If not then I'll be there in spirit by posting all night on the forums...lol
I'll let you know..


----------



## Philpug (Aug 30, 2008)

I am in between Newtown Square and West Chester, just southwest of Philly.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 30, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> _
> You are welcome to bring either drinks or a dish even something to toss on the grill. (shoot me a PM with what you are going to bring. We don't want 5 people bringing potato salad, but 5 people bringing steaks is OK. *Same with 5 people bringing scotch *)
> 
> _


_
What if a guest happens to go to a local liquor store or gourmet food store and finds a bottle of Stirrings Essence of Rose?

Maybe you should have a special prize for anyone who can find you a bottle of that _


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What if a guest happens to go to a local liquor store or gourmet food store and finds a bottle of Stirrings Essence of Rose?
> 
> Maybe you should have a special prize for anyone who can find you a bottle of that




I don't even know what that is, but it sounds like the prize would be a BOTTLE OPENER.

Between Newtown Square and West Chester... otherwise known as 20 minutes West of Phillycore....lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I don't even know what that is, but it sounds like the prize would be a BOTTLE OPENER.
> 
> Between Newtown Square and West Chester... otherwise known as 20 minutes West of Phillycore....lol


 

Or an Hour South-Southwest of GSS-ville..


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 30, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I don't even know what that is, but it sounds like the prize would be a BOTTLE OPENER.
> 
> Between Newtown Square and West Chester... otherwise known as 20 minutes West of Phillycore....lol


The Secret ingredient for the perfect Martini.  Now discontinued, a dusty bottle may be found on a gourmet cooking store or wine cellar's shelf.

See this post from Epic:


Philpug said:


> You have heard me talking about Hendricks Gin..well..while at ESA, i was introduced to a fine addition, Stirrings 60 petal rose essence. If a Martini has the capacity to cause an orgasm, this is it.
> 
> 3 Pts Hendricks Gin
> 1 Pt Stirrings Rose
> ...


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 30, 2008)

Now I get it....  thanks Trek..


----------



## Philpug (Aug 31, 2008)

Mmmmmm Martini.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The Secret ingredient for the perfect Martini.  Now discontinued, a dusty bottle may be found on a gourmet cooking store or wine cellar's shelf.
> 
> See this post from Epic:



http://www.stirrings.com/essences60petalrose.php


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 31, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> http://www.stirrings.com/essences60petalrose.php


That is, in deed, the bottle, however, its not available, even through that link.  You didn't think it would be that easy did you?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 13, 2008)

This is still on. Any takers on the invite?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 21, 2008)

Next week. Hope to see you here.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the invite, that's pretty generous to invite "strangers" to the party, lol. Wife and I have a wedding to attend that nite.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm out....  Wife and 2 younger kids going to Disney, leaving me with the oldest and a newly added HONEY DO LIST...  consisting of ripping out the upstairs, tub / shower surround / walls, and installing new ones....  UGH..   Good thing my brother is coming up to help me from Wash.  DC

FWIW.... never use BathFitters....  we had them come in and do it just over 5 years ago and now the part that they put overtop of the original tub from 1973 when the house was built has water in between them causing the liner to basically float.  The warranty period is over of course and it was well over 6 grand to have it done the first time.    
Went to lowe's yesterday and picked up the new tub, shower surround, and frameless door for under $725.  Should only need the weekend and some green board / misc. plumbing crap to finish it up.  

Either way that's why I'm not going to make it...  
I know lame excuse...


----------



## Philpug (Sep 21, 2008)

A bunch of slackers...all of you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> A bunch of slackers...all of you.



PM me the details..I have nothing up that day..and I bring good housewarming gifts..


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

i wouldnt want to wreck your party.  I tend to drink very heavily when in new social situations.  So much so that I lose control of my bladder and start peeing on things involuntarily.  I also sweat profusely and swear liberally.  

but maybe next year!  :lol:


seriously, thats pretty cool of you to invite people to your home like that.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> i wouldnt want to wreck your party.  I tend to drink very heavily when in new social situations.  So much so that I lose control of my bladder and start peeing on things involuntarily.  I also sweat profusely and swear liberally.
> 
> but maybe next year!  :lol:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's not just new social situations that you do that at.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not just new social situations that you do that at.



ahh you werent even around for the good stuff at sugarbush.  You were too busy trying to spoon Greg.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> ahh you werent even around for the good stuff at sugarbush.  You were too busy trying to spoon Greg.



Spooning..........is that what they call it now :blink:


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 23, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Spooning..........is that what they call it now :blink:


 
Ah you know, spooning/forking same diff!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> ahh you werent even around for the good stuff at sugarbush.  You were too busy trying to spoon Greg.



More like too busy sleeping since I intended on actually skiing the next day....  Instead of sleeping in, taking a few runs and then calling it a day like you....


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> More like too busy sleeping since I intended on actually skiing the next day....  Instead of sleeping in, taking a few runs and then calling it a day like you....



Yup, that sounds about right.  :roll:


----------

